# Ohio says avoid / not travel to ...........Ohio!



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

So does this mean you should self quarantine 14 days every time you leave your property?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I probably shouldn't even comment because I know where this is gonna go. But......

Give me liberty or give me death. 

I have constitutional rights and I've only seen them slowly taken away during my 40 years alive. Now I'm watching a huge chunk disappearing and people standing in line begging to have their rights taken away.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

When will people take Covid serious?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I mean Toledo and Cleveland I can understand but to not recommend travel to the whole state of Ohio to Ohioans seems a bit over the top. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

ress said:


> When will people take Covid serious?


When will people stop treating this like a world ending plague and wrecking more lives over the response than the disease itself?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> I mean Toledo and Cleveland I can understand but to not recommend travel to the whole state of Ohio to Ohioans seems a bit over the top. 😁 😁 😁


Who goes to Cleveland? Between the crime and the snow I cant get anyone to go shore fish there with me.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> When will people stop treating this like a world ending plague and wrecking more lives over the response than the disease itself?


Let’s not muddy the water with facts. This is the age of Media Hysteria. How dare we question it? We are not allowed to express our discontent and disbelief for we are “non-believers” aka Deplorables.

Let the character bashing begin. A cookie for the first one to reply...freshly made in my kitchen.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> Let’s not muddy the water with facts. This is the age of Media Hysteria. How dare we question it? We are not allowed to express our discontent and disbelief for we are “non-believers” aka Deplorables.
> 
> Let the character bashing begin. A cookie for the first one to reply...freshly made in my kitchen.


Chocolate chip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

MuskyFan said:


> Let’s not muddy the water with facts. This is the age of Media Hysteria. How dare we question it? We are not allowed to express our discontent and disbelief for we are “non-believers” aka Deplorables.
> 
> Let the character bashing begin. A cookie for the first one to reply...freshly made in my kitchen.


I did and do take covid seriously. I social distance, I wear a 95 issue mask and had more supplies stocked because from my initial gatherings I thought we were all about to die.

Thankfully that's not the case for most and mainly only the vulnerable are heavily effected. 
Isolate the vulnerable as they wish and let everyone else get back to living our lives.


bobberbucket said:


> Chocolate chip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snickerdoodle, for those snickering in the back seats.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> Chocolate chip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure! Let me go wash my hands before kneading the dough.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> Sure! Let me go wash my hands before kneading the dough.


I very much appreciate that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

Just avoid the purple counties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Self quarantining now / cabin/woods then cabin/woods to bad the season is only 7 days


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Obesity killed something like 280k last year and we are approaching that number with covid and yes it will likely exceed the 280k by end of 2020. however i am outraged at that obesity number as it is something that has been around forever - that is 280k EVERY year - and our government just does not care! i want the MAN to close all fast food outlets and to make corn syrup drinks illegal (with hard time as penalty).

I will bet that the obesity death rate declines in 2020 as those will be attributed to covid. sure you are 25-years old, weigh 400-lbs and it is covid that killed you. right...


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

*ex*


privateer said:


> Obesity killed something like 280k last year and we are approaching that number with covid and yes it will likely exceed the 280k by end of 2020. however i am outraged at that obesity number as it is something that has been around forever - that is 280k EVERY year - and our government just does not care! i want the MAN to close all fast food outlets and to make corn syrup drinks illegal (with hard time as penalty).
> 
> I will bet that the obesity death rate declines in 2020 as those will be attributed to covid. sure you are 25-years old, weigh 400-lbs and it is covid that killed you. right...


I'm 40, 350# (obese),vape,zero exercise and survived covid. (I was fit as a fiddle before 9 years of long haul trucking)


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

MuskyFan said:


> Let’s not muddy the water with facts. This is the age of Media Hysteria. How dare we question it? We are not allowed to express our discontent and disbelief for we are “non-believers” aka Deplorables.
> 
> Let the character bashing begin. A cookie for the first one to reply...freshly made in my kitchen.


 Muddy the waters I see what you did there ..lol...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i have but one question, they tell you to wash your hands for 20 seconds or more. i wash mine in 12 seconds......does that make me a heathen?


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

cement569 said:


> i have but one question, they tell you to wash your hands for 20 seconds or more. i wash mine in 12 seconds......does that make me a heathen?


 blasfemoy!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

cement569 said:


> i have but one question, they tell you to wash your hands for 20 seconds or more. i wash mine in 12 seconds......does that make me a heathen?


Pretty sure you just got put on truth and reconciliation list for that.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

privateer said:


> Obesity killed something like 280k last year and we are approaching that number with covid and yes it will likely exceed the 280k by end of 2020. however i am outraged at that obesity number as it is something that has been around forever - that is 280k EVERY year - and our government just does not care! i want the MAN to close all fast food outlets and to make corn syrup drinks illegal (with hard time as penalty).
> 
> I will bet that the obesity death rate declines in 2020 as those will be attributed to covid. sure you are 25-years old, weigh 400-lbs and it is covid that killed you. right...


Move to New York!! It’s already been doing for years


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

We were told to shut down here in Ohio on March 23, just for a little while, well ..., 8 months and 10 days later, 36 weeks and 4 days later or 256 days later, the power mongers, baby sitters, egotistical people "in charge" of our lives say WE are no better off. Enough is enough.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> Who goes to Cleveland? Between the crime and the snow I cant get anyone to go shore fish there with me.


Maybe its you?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I think the craziest thing about this entire pandemic is that you've never heard one mainstream media dr talk about diet and exercise. They keep forcing all this bullshit social distancing and 6ft apart from everyone, but never hear them say how a healthy diet and exercise can help boost your immune system and help against other major issues like anxiety and depression. Nope, you cant spend the holidays with your family, or support small businesses, but c'mon in to dr feelgoods and we'll prescribe something for that high blood pressure, anxiety, and suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe its you?


I suppose I could start using soap


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

cement569 said:


> i have but one question, they tell you to wash your hands for 20 seconds or more. i wash mine in 12 seconds......does that make me a heathen?


All my friends are heathens...


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

CoonDawg92 said:


> All my friends are heathens...


Great song.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SConner said:


> View attachment 459733


Click to view:
Bill and Ted Philosophize with Socrates - YouTube


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

privateer said:


> i am outraged at *that obesity number as it** is something that has been around forever*


Not really, it was rare to see fat people back in the 50's and 60's. If you look back at old films or documentaries most people are pretty slim.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Click to view:
> Bill and Ted Philosophize with Socrates - YouTube


Thank you!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Karl Wolf said:


> When will people stop treating this like a world ending plague and wrecking more lives over the response than the disease itself?


I agree 100 times over on this. If it wasn't for the media blowing this crap up it would be virtually invisible. Especially considering that majority of deaths have not been solely the cause of the wu flu. They need to stop treating us like we live in a dictatorship. Give people the FACTS, guide them along with true scientific recommendations and let people make their own decisions. I know I don't wear a mask unless I'm at the drs office. Masks don't do a damn thing except piss people off.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

seems a lot of people totally missed the whole point of the thread.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> seems a lot of people totally missed the whole point of the thread.


Yeah, gotta keep the riff raff out of Ohio.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea people from Ohio should be kept out of Ohio. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

New research says heart disease kills more yearly than this covid! 
Media needs to go back to reporting news not promoting their ideas!


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

Karl Wolf said:


> Who goes to Cleveland? Between the crime and the snow I cant get anyone to go shore fish there with me.


like a hank williams song " you only get mugged if you go downtown"


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> I agree 100 times over on this. If it wasn't for the media blowing this crap up it would be virtually invisible. Especially considering that majority of deaths have not been solely the cause of the wu flu. They need to stop treating us like we live in a dictatorship. Give people the FACTS, guide them along with true scientific recommendations and let people make their own decisions. I know I don't wear a mask unless I'm at the drs office. Masks don't do a damn thing except piss people off.


I remember there was a group, a very large group, on here that said days after the election this covid would go away. Between talk radio {RL} and a certain Fox news host it sounded like a recording. I do, rarely tune into both to here what they have to say.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks to people not taking covid seriously i am making crisis pay at my hospital with all the hours I want.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Allowing myself one post! The state is saying to limit travel to limit potential exposure and spread. We are yet to see the post-Thanksgiving spike with Christmas and New Years around the corner and hospitals around the country already functioning near capacity.

Hospitals have a finite number of beds available. When those beds are full of Covid patients, then finding beds for heart attacks, strokes, traumas, etc. will be very difficult and take time. For optimal outcomes these patients need expedited treatment which will be delayed searching for a hospital with an appropriate bed.

The difference between Covid, heart disease, cancer, obesity is that the Covid volume needing hospitalization is concentrated at one time rather than spread out over time.

Hope everyone stays healthy and safe through the holiday season!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Thanks to people not taking covid seriously i am making crisis pay at my hospital with all the hours I want.


I had a comment, but just because others digresses from the original thread, does that mean I need to....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ress said:


> I remember there was a group, a very large group, on here that said days after the election this covid would go away. Between talk radio {RL} and a certain Fox news host it sounded like a recording. I do, rarely tune into both to here what they have to say.


I'm one of those people. If folks don't think the amount of exposure and all the "rules" are due to politics I don't know what to tell them. 



Legend killer said:


> Thanks to people not taking covid seriously i am making crisis pay at my hospital with all the hours I want.


 I'm glad that by us living as free citizens was able to help you out. Don't spend all that money at one place now. Think of it as an early Christmas from the group of free americans


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Allowing myself one post! The state is saying to limit travel to limit potential exposure and spread. We are yet to see the post-Thanksgiving spike with Christmas and New Years around the corner and hospitals around the country already functioning near capacity.
> 
> Hospitals have a finite number of beds available. When those beds are full of Covid patients, then finding beds for heart attacks, strokes, traumas, etc. will be very difficult and take time. For optimal outcomes these patients need expedited treatment which will be delayed searching for a hospital with an appropriate bed.
> 
> ...


All I wanna know is...waaaay back they said our hospitals were strained and at full capacity or close to it....7 months later and we're hearing the same story...only problem is, the virus is 10 times worse now than it was back then (according to numbers)...were they lying 7 months ago or are they lying now?..or both?..I'm done!...
I realize treatments have gotten better, it still doesn't make sense.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ress said:


> I remember there was a group, a very large group, on here that said days after the election this covid would go away. Between talk radio {RL} and a certain Fox news host it sounded like a recording. I do, rarely tune into both to here what they have to say.


It is gonna go away after the election...if nothing else because of a vaccine...starting in another week and a half to nursing homes...
I think what they meant was if a certain person won our election, it would go away (I was one of them)..as it turns out, it's gonna go away anyway...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

260,000 deaths? What if I told you a report came out of Johns Hopkins (the ones keeping track of the covid numbers), that was pulled only hours later, showed that the top 10 medical reasons for death almost all had a deficit so far in 2020. But that the deficit in deaths from the top 10 medical reasons almost exactly equaled the amount of Covid deaths. With such a deadly disease, you would expect the overall death toll in the USA to spike, but its exactly on par with where it should be.

Is covid real, most certainly. Is there also a narrative being spun, absolutely. I wear a mask, social distance, wash my hands. I will travel where ever I please. This isn't East and West Germany yet, if they start setting up Checkpoint Charlies along boarders of states or counties, then we will have a real problem.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> All I wanna know is...waaaay back they said our hospitals were strained and at full capacity or close to it....7 months later and we're hearing the same story...only problem is, the virus is 10 times worse now than it was back then (according to numbers)...were they lying 7 months ago or are they lying now?..or both?..I'm done!...
> I realize treatments have gotten better, it still doesn't make sense.


At that time it was spiking in certain places like NYC, California, Louisiana, etc. Now its throughout the country.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I think the craziest thing about this entire pandemic is that you've never heard one mainstream media dr talk about diet and exercise. They keep forcing all this bullshit social distancing and 6ft apart from everyone, but never hear them say how a healthy diet and exercise can help boost your immune system and help against other major issues like anxiety and depression. Nope, you cant spend the holidays with your family, or support small businesses, but c'mon in to dr feelgoods and we'll prescribe something for that high blood pressure, anxiety, and suicidal thoughts.


Absolutely agree!! What I find the most troubling during all this is that they lumped gyms in with bars and restaurants. So people trying to get exercise and stay healthy were denied that opportunity for 2 months. I work out every morning at 5am. At my gym, there is lucky if there 10 people there that early. Yet, thats not safe, but 500 people in Wal-Mart is? The rationale behind some of these decisions is very disturbing, even when you just take a common sense approach to it.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Heading out fishing now, hope you guys have good luck out on the water today.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> 260,000 deaths? What if I told you a report came out of Johns Hopkins (the ones keeping track of the covid numbers), that was pulled only hours later, showed that the top 10 medical reasons for death almost all had a deficit so far in 2020. But that the deficit in deaths from the top 10 medical reasons almost exactly equaled the amount of Covid deaths. With such a deadly disease, you would expect the overall death toll in the USA to spike, but its exactly on par with where it should be.
> 
> Is covid real, most certainly. Is there also a narrative being spun, absolutely. I wear a mask, social distance, wash my hands. I will travel where ever I please. This isn't East and West Germany yet, if they start setting up Checkpoint Charlies along boarders of states or counties, then we will have a real problem.


You're worried about checkpoint Charlie and we can't even build a wall on our border with Mexico..


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Karl Wolf said:


> Heading out fishing now, hope you guys have good luck out on the water today.


Slay em.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Surprised I haven't seen anyone comment on the fact that the more "protected" they try keep us from this wu-flu, is going to greatly reduce the immunity people can build up to it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It's been said all along that the virus would get under control with a vaccine. But some people can not put it into numbers. Meaning amount of time it will take to develope the vaccine. Their not willing to give in a little to get things back to normal. Must not have ever waited for a good thing. Life is short.. Look how fast time flies.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Karl Wolf said:


> Who goes to Cleveland? Between the crime and the snow I cant get anyone to go shore fish there with me.



Maybe it has nothing to do with Cleveland....


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> Move to New York!! It’s already been doing for years





privateer said:


> Obesity killed something like 280k last year and we are approaching that number with covid and yes it will likely exceed the 280k by end of 2020. however i am outraged at that obesity number as it is something that has been around forever - that is 280k EVERY year - and our government just does not care! i want the MAN to close all fast food outlets and to make corn syrup drinks illegal (with hard time as penalty).
> 
> I will bet that the obesity death rate declines in 2020 as those will be attributed to covid. sure you are 25-years old, weigh 400-lbs and it is covid that killed you. right...


Not to criticize or point fingers at anyone especially me I think you're missing the point-there's a difference here-obesity is caused not contacted that's a choice


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeada said:


> Not to criticize or point fingers at anyone especially me I think you're missing the point-there's a difference here-obesity is caused not contacted that's a choice


It was just kind of a joke sorry You didn’t see the humor


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ress said:


> When will people take Covid serious?


Never. Every day I see at least 5 morons whipping their mouth or nose with their fingers, smashing as many mcnuggets or French fries as possible into their mouth, and then they wanna give us their money or grab their stuff. Then they're groping our hands and I'm just like can you just grab the GD cup!!!! Smfh


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Karl Wolf said:


> *ex*
> 
> 
> I'm 40, 350# (obese),vape,zero exercise and survived covid. (I was fit as a fiddle before 9 years of long haul trucking)


Affects everyone differently. We see people in their 90s and 100s supposedly catch covid and survived Spanish flu and other junk yet young people dying. Nobody has a real rhyme or reason why covid has taken some and not others.

On the other hand it doesnt take much to be halfway decent person and considerate of others. I'm not a full believer in masks but I appreciate when people wear them. I'm sure others appreciate i wear mine. At the very least it helps avoid drama. I'm not gunna argue with anybody over a mask. If people want to make things difficult, whatever. That's on them I guess. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

*I've decided to stop commenting on these Covid posts. No point in people getting so worked up at others opinions and I'm tired of being part of the problem. Everyone has their own sources and opinions and in the end,none of our opinions matter,only the media and government that controls us*
Lakeis super muddy today,like chocolate milk.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Seems strange that countries that follow protocol are rid of the Corona........Wonder what causes that???
Coronavirus: The countries that defeated COVID-19 (news.com.au)


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

@Karl Wolf have you considered quitting vaping?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think y'all missed the point of the thread it wasn't really about covid. It was more on how a government agency didn't proofread before releasing info. They told people in Ohio to not travel to Ohio (because of covid). Be like Mexico telling Mexicans to not travel to Mexico because of drug cartel violence.


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

privateer said:


> Obesity killed something like 280k last year and we are approaching that number with covid and yes it will likely exceed the 280k by end of 2020. however i am outraged at that obesity number as it is something that has been around forever - that is 280k EVERY year - and our government just does not care! i want the MAN to close all fast food outlets and to make corn syrup drinks illegal (with hard time as penalty).
> 
> I will bet that the obesity death rate declines in 2020 as those will be attributed to covid. sure you are 25-years old, weigh 400-lbs and it is covid that killed you. right...


Do yourself a favor and google excess deaths.


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

"Ohio has lost nearly 8,000 more lives in 2020 than in an average year, a grim statistic that health officials say shows the pandemic's reach may be even wider than official COVID-19 tallies show at this point.
So far, 108,726 Ohioans have died this year, according to data from the Ohio Department of Health. As of Friday, that's 7,864, or 7.8% more than the previous five-year average of 100,862 deaths recorded from January through October.
Of the 7,864 additional deaths, more than 5,600 have already been attributed to COVID-19. But that leaves roughly 2,200 more deaths."


Columbus Dispatch
11/15/20


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

hatteras1 said:


> Seems strange that countries that follow protocol are rid of the Corona........Wonder what causes that???
> Coronavirus: The countries that defeated COVID-19 (news.com.au)


North Korea has never had a single case of it, I believe Russia has defeated it also


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i live in ohio and have traveled all over the state this year from top to bottom, side to side and everywhere in between and seen no problems. if you want to get rid of covid....QUIT WATCHING THE NEWS, they alwas tell of doom and gloom, but never anything positive. but that drives ratings up and high ratings mean$$$$$$


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bad luck said:


> North Korea has never had a single case of it, I believe Russia has defeated it also


Russia has the 4th most covid cases.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

cement569 said:


> i live in ohio and have traveled all over the state this year from top to bottom, side to side and everywhere in between and seen no problems. if you want to get rid of covid....QUIT WATCHING THE NEWS, they alwas tell of doom and gloom, but never anything positive. but that drives ratings up and high ratings mean$$$$$$


Where I work we have had 8 deaths related to covid. 5 of those the people were in good health. I wish I could find the ignore button.........


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Legend killer said:


> @Karl Wolf have you considered quitting vaping?


Of course. I've weened out many vices over the years. 1 at a time. Vaping is the least of my worries currently and better than a 2 pack a day habit.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

My friend in Northern California was also a dis-believer..... until her entire family caught it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TomFish said:


> "Ohio has lost nearly 8,000 more lives in 2020 than in an average year, a grim statistic that health officials say shows the pandemic's reach may be even wider than official COVID-19 tallies show at this point.
> So far, 108,726 Ohioans have died this year, according to data from the Ohio Department of Health. As of Friday, that's 7,864, or 7.8% more than the previous five-year average of 100,862 deaths recorded from January through October.
> Of the 7,864 additional deaths, more than 5,600 have already been attributed to COVID-19. But that leaves roughly 2,200 more deaths."
> 
> ...


I would be willing to put a large sum of money down on alot of those deaths being suicides due people not being able to mentally deal with the way things are now. So yeah I guess you could say most of those numbers are related to rona


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> Of course. I've weened out many vices over the years. 1 at a time. Vaping is the least of my worries currently and better than a 2 pack a day habit.


lungs are made for air only not vegetable oil.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Legend killer said:


> lungs are made for air only not vegetable oil.


I've heard that. Wish I could add a little cannabis to my lungs occasionally also but unfortunately the government loves controlling people.

You want to talk about what type of underwear I should be wearing also?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Edited* Dont get sucked into covid arguments anymore Karl. Stop


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ress said:


> Where I work we have had 8 deaths related to covid. 5 of those the people were in good health. I wish I could find the ignore button.........


Click on member name and 3 dots show. Click 3 dots, ignore


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Let me add my 2 cents. First, You want to go shore fishing let me know. Second, You are absoluty right, about takeing rights away. I, have seen people vote things away. Once any thing is gone, it never comes back.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

prohibition? motorcycle helmet laws? speed limit laws?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

better take this a little more serious, china wants the U,S.A and this was just a test. it ain,t never going completely away.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I like fishing.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Karl Wolf said:


> I've heard that. Wish I could add a little cannabis to my lungs occasionally also but unfortunately the government loves controlling people.


It’s not that far of a drive to MI where it’s legal and you can puff all u want in the hotel parking lot u stay at ....it’s like going to a shoe or jerky store, many choices!!! And it works.

And local law enforcement in OH is typically not worried about you bringing it home,whether driving or flying; they have more important things to worry about.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

bad luck said:


> It’s not that far of a drive to MI where it’s legal and you can puff all u want in the hotel parking lot u stay at ....it’s like going to a shoe or jerky store, many choices!!! And it works.
> 
> And local law enforcement in OH is typically not worried about you bringing it home,whether driving or flying; they have more important things to worry about.


I'm a trucker and am tested by DOT federal regulations. I fail 1 drug test and then my career is over.

Insurance companies love the war on drugs.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 459802


Yeah, I get all my news from facebook.


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 459802


Final numbers for 2019 have not even been released, so where does the 2,900,689 figure from? Of course, the same applies to the 2020 projection.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomFish said:


> Yeah, I get all my news from facebook.


But the dispatch is better?..bwahahahahaha...are there ANY sources that are accurate??


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

TomFish said:


> Yeah, I get all my news from facebook.


Go ahead an fact-check....


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Go ahead an fact-check....


I guess you missed it:
Final numbers for 2019 have not even been released, so where does the 2,900,689 figure from? Of course, the same applies to the 2020 projection.


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> But the dispatch is better?..bwahahahahaha...are there ANY sources that are accurate??











Columbus Dispatch


LEFT-CENTER BIAS These media sources have a slight to moderate liberal bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

TomFish said:


> I guess you missed it:
> Final numbers for 2019 have not even been released, so where does the 2,900,689 figure from? Of course, the same applies to the 2020 projection.


It’s called research. It would benefit a lot of people if they would do it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomFish said:


> Final numbers for 2019 have not even been released, so where does the 2,900,689 figure from? Of course, the same applies to the 2020 projection.


Got news for ya...final numbers are in for 2019...and for 2020...well yeah, that's just a projection of course...but it's on track.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> I remember there was a group, a very large group, on here that said days after the election this covid would go away. Between talk radio {RL} and a certain Fox news host it sounded like a recording. I do, rarely tune into both to here what they have to say.


Election isn't over yet


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Who is tomfish?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

tom, not quite sure on that. maybe just some feller named tom who likes to fish.....lol


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

and if he does like to fish ill bet his method of fishing is .....TROLLING


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TomFish said:


> Yeah, I get all my news from facebook.



Sounds like it....


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> Got news for ya...final numbers are in for 2019...and for 2020...well yeah, that's just a projection of course...but it's on track.


Please provide a supporting link.


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Election isn't over yet


Now that's funny.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

How was the fishing today guys?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> How was the fishing today guys?


Stay on topic please


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomFish said:


> Please provide a supporting link.


As soon as you support your supposed facts with a link...I'll wait...we can all find and post whatever the hell we want on the internet I guess...


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Could someone please tell me how to fix stupit!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Could someone please tell me how to fix stupit!!


Have you tried sticking a screwdriver in your ear and turning it right?

Couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

From the CDC web site Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

AmericanEagle said:


> View attachment 459820
> 
> 
> From the CDC web site Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...


Even the viruses are being called racist in 2020. Dear lord,what's next.

Time to turn off the internet for the day when Covid-19 has turned racist.


So how was the fishing today fellas?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Karl Wolf said:


> Edited* Dont get sucked into covid arguments anymore Karl. Stop


That worked well for ya.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

bobk said:


> That worked well for ya.


I'm not arguing about people "opinions"
about covid anymore or getting involved in the serious aspects, but ima poke around and have fun when the conversation comes up.

I just find it comical that it's now adapted to being a racist disease. 

Anyways, you've never had anything polite or interesting to say to me and quite frankly have been a complete jerkoff since I rejoined this site. Enjoy being a grumpy old man and please add me to your ignore list because you finally made mine.

How was the fishing?

Good day.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I always wonder if any one on here ever convinced the other that they were wrong in their opinion on the virus?
I mean it seems to me it's basically been the same guys bickering back and forth in these Covid threads. No one seems to be changing their minds (since February) and all the supporting facts and figures people quote are at best pretty weak. On both or either side of this never ending debate, I am suspicious of almost anyone's facts or sources. 
If you look hard enough you can find "numbers" to support anything you want to support.

Just my $.02 but it seems pretty silly to keep trying to convince each other at this point cause it ain't happening.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I once read that statistics never lie, they always tell the truth that the originator wants them to.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’m starting a go fund me page. karl blocked me.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> I once read that statistics never lie, they always tell the truth that the originator wants them to.


Yeah, you can pretty much use any graph,chart,formula or wording to make anything favor the views you wish to express.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> How was the fishing today guys?


I wouldn’t know since I didn’t go.....but I most certainly didn’t log on here to argue about COVID crap. I have much better things to do in my spare time!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

whitey7 said:


> I wouldn’t know since I didn’t go.....but I most certainly didn’t log on here to argue about COVID crap. I have much better things to do in my spare time!
> View attachment 459821


That looks very nice.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Karl. I had foot surgery at the end of October and got bored. I made one for myself during week two of my time off. I made another today for a Christmas present. Now I know why I saw some on eBay for $200!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well guys, i give up on talking about the flu. i have posted my run in with it and everytime someone dont agree with my opinion they start crying for the mods to lock the thread or asking how to hit the ignore button. untill they live through it they should just respect other peoples opinions p.s it was bad for a few days but we lived and my wife and i are in our sixtys....BRING ON THE ICE


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

whitey7 said:


> Thanks Karl. I had foot surgery at the end of October and got bored. I made one for myself during week two of my time off. I made another today for a Christmas present. Now I know why I saw some on eBay for $200!


It's most definitely beautiful. Would make an AWESOME table if it had a type of covering on top.

Best wishes on a foot recovery,I'm sure not having the mobility, blows


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

cement569 said:


> well guys, i give up on talking about the flu. i have posted my run in with it and everytime someone dont agree with my opinion they start crying for the mods to lock the thread or asking how to hit the ignore button. untill they live through it they should just respect other peoples opinions p.s it was bad for a few days but we lived and my wife and i are in our sixtys....BRING ON THE ICE


The ignore button is my favorite feature of this site. LOL!

I'd be gone again by now (for good) if it wasn't available. 

BRING ON THE ICE!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> I’m starting a go fund me page. karl blocked me.


Sounds like an early Christmas present if you ask me.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> It's most definitely beautiful. Would make an AWESOME table if it had a type of covering on top.


Today’s project will have 4 coats of spar urethane. That way it can be placed outside.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Sounds like an early Christmas present if you ask me.


Lol, that’s a good way to look at it.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

whitey7 said:


> Today’s project will have 4 coats of spar urethane. That way it can be placed outside.


I saw some "Dont tread on me" ones on ebay. They are pricey as you mentioned but the time and craftsmanship involved is the cost.

I'm sure whoever you give that to for Christmas will be very pleased.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

bobk said:


> I’m starting a go fund me page. karl blocked me.


Congratulations and welcome to the KIL (Karl's Ignore List) Club. I'll get your t-shirt and can cozy sent right out. Coffee mugs are expected in soon, still waiting on design approval. 

Being the newest member, you will be expected to supply refreshments at the next support group meeting. Bourbon and cigars are always a good choice.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

AmericanEagle said:


> View attachment 459820
> 
> 
> From the CDC web site Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...


Very large % of those people died with covid, not because of it...hell...a very large number didn't even die of covid and are being listed as covid deaths...the numbers posted really have no relevance of anything at all...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Very large % of those people died with covid, not because of it...hell...a very large number didn't even die of covid and are being listed as covid deaths...the numbers posted really have no relevance of anything at all...


So what do you attribute the excess deaths to? anxiety, loneliness, stress


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

how about....heart disease, cancer obesity, diabities, car accidents, suicide, and old age and the common flu and pnumonia


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

and forgot, drug ods and murders


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the KIL (Karl's Ignore List) Club. I'll get your t-shirt and can cozy sent right out. Coffee mugs are expected in soon, still waiting on design approval.
> 
> Being the newest member, you will be expected to supply refreshments at the next support group meeting. Bourbon and cigars are always a good choice.


That’s funny stuff. I’m sure by the end of the weekend someone else will be the newest member. (So sensitive and all) 
I do like the bourbon and cigar suggestion. I’ll get some lined up. The club membership must be growing daily. Hope I can find enough.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

cement569 said:


> well guys, i give up on talking about the flu. i have posted my run in with it and everytime someone dont agree with my opinion they start crying for the mods to lock the thread or asking how to hit the ignore button. untill they live through it they should just respect other peoples opinions p.s it was bad for a few days but we lived and my wife and i are in our sixtys....BRING ON THE ICE


Glad you & your wife are okay. And your ice is close... As my boat weeps in the garage lol 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

If you have a large amount of members on your ignore list, wouldn't threads get hard to understand ? 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

bobk said:


> That’s funny stuff. I’m sure by the end of the weekend someone else will be the newest member. (So sensitive and all)
> I do like the bourbon and cigar suggestion. I’ll get some lined up. The club membership must be growing daily. Hope I can find enough.


Hey I want to join also! Sounds like fun.!


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

cement569 said:


> how about....heart disease, cancer obesity, diabities, car accidents, suicide, and old age and the common flu and pnumonia


Those deaths are accounted for. What is it about excess deaths that you don't understand?


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> Very large % of those people died with covid, not because of it...hell...a very large number didn't even die of covid and are being listed as covid deaths...the numbers posted really have no relevance of anything at all...


That is incorrect.









Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated


President Trump and other conspiracy fantasists touted the fake claim that COVID death counts are exaggerated. But three kinds of evidence point to more than 350,000 deaths*




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> Got news for ya...final numbers are in for 2019...and for 2020...well yeah, that's just a projection of course...but it's on track.


When comparing over the course of the full year, 2.84 million people died during all of 2019, and 2.83 million people died in 2018. By using the rate of deaths so far in 2020 and extrapolating through the end of the year (a simple projection), more than 3.1 million people will have died by December 31. 

CDC


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

one3 said:


> Let me add my 2 cents. First, You want to go shore fishing let me know. Second, You are absoluty right, about takeing rights away. I, have seen people vote things away. Once any thing is gone, it never comes back.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

whitey7 said:


> I wouldn’t know since I didn’t go.....but I most certainly didn’t log on here to argue about COVID crap. I have much better things to do in my spare time!
> View attachment 459821



Very nice item, but if you didn't want to argue about covid, why log into this conversation and try to change the subject?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> So what do you attribute the excess deaths to? anxiety, loneliness, stress



A lot of them are....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Very large % of those people died with covid, not because of it...hell...a very large number didn't even die of covid and are being listed as covid deaths...the numbers posted really have no relevance of anything at all...


People die from multi organ failure due to covid. Most of the people that are really sick wind up on crrt and the fluid in their lungs causes heart failure.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

bobk said:


> That’s funny stuff. I’m sure by the end of the weekend someone else will be the newest member. (So sensitive and all)
> I do like the bourbon and cigar suggestion. I’ll get some lined up. The club membership must be growing daily. Hope I can find enough.



Hell bobk, I'm a senior member of that club....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> If you have a large amount of members on your ignore list, wouldn't threads get hard to understand ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk




His threads are always hard to understand....


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Very nice item, but if you didn't want to argue about covid, why log into this conversation and try to change the subject?


When did I argue about COVID? I was merely answering Karl’s question. 
Why argue about COVID like a bunch of tweens?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Why call someone a jerk then tell them your going to block them. Just block them. 
Sensitive people. Blocking good long standing members. 
Dovans has contributed tons on this site,and bobk is far from a jerk off....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Like all the other Covid threads this one has gone so far off kilter even the OP has abandon it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Why call someone a jerk then tell them your going to block them. Just block them.
> Sensitive people. Blocking good long standing members.
> Dovans has contributed tons on this site,and bobk is far from a jerk off....


I am a long standing member and still got banned for 30 days. if a member is being rude they are being rude no matter how long they have been on here IMO.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> I am a long standing member and still got banned for 30 days. if a member is being rude they are being rude no matter how long they have been on here IMO.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Gonna be a long winter, I suspect.  🍿


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lets hope it is a long and cold winter.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MuskyFan said:


> Gonna be a long winter, I suspect.  🍿


I enjoy winter fishing


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Do not think there has been too much arguing. Think if it's out of control Mr. Mod would have locked it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

